# Conneaut Harbor 11/9/20 Beautiful Day !



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Fished the Conneaut harbor Area today and boy were them fat steelhead on steroids or Something they would not give up , I know they been eating good There is baitfish everywhere! Lost a lot of fish today due to the constant jumping and cartwheels ! ! Went 17 on only got 7 in ! What a beautiful day fishing In shorts
And a t shirt in November!


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Why do you lose so many fish? Spoons i only lost one fish this year. May be change your hooks and raise your arms above your head when reeling in to keep the pressure on when they jump.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Sounds like a great day! 
Sometimes them trout are just fighting so hard that we lose a bunch. Those are the best days in my opinion!


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Love your posts! Keep em coming please.


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

What an awesome day!! 17 hookups, beautiful weather, and an eagle fly by. Good work!!


----------



## Whitefin (Sep 4, 2008)

FishIgo said:


> Fished the Conneaut harbor Area today and boy were them fat steelhead on steroids or Something they would not give up , I know they been eating good There is baitfish everywhere! Lost a lot of fish today due to the constant jumping and cartwheels ! ! Went 17 on only got 7 in ! What a beautiful day fishing In shorts
> And a t shirt in November!


Missed the eagle but we did see a peregrine falcon chase down a song bird that was coming south from across the lake. It missed it 4 or 5 times before getting it. I felt kind of bad for the bird after flying all that distance. Larry


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

You mean this guy !


----------



## Whitefin (Sep 4, 2008)

That's the bird!


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Great report!
I lower my rod parallel to water or under water when a fish is going to jump. I don't lose many this way.


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

hailtothethief said:


> Why do you lose so many fish? Spoons i only lost one fish this year. May be change your hooks and raise your arms above your head when reeling in to keep the pressure on when they jump.


I once read a technique to do when steelhead jump out of water. Is it like you say lift the rod up ?


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I think high sticking is best for steelhead. To each there own. Good hooks and proper drag as well. There’s a lot of factors leading to slip offs. I had one pop off today that bent my pan fish hook with orange eyes. Knew i shouldnt of used it. Never set my drag and it swam all over and i didn’t want to tighten it cause it was a real flimsy hook and would bend. I was just hoping it would tire out but it did not.


----------



## SteveG (Oct 7, 2016)

We went four of 7 at Conneaut the same day. Saw you in the shipping Lane as as you lost one. Tough to fish two or three lines by yourself trolling


----------

